# Pan Fried Red Snapper, Shrimp Scampi, Cajun green beans, and Walnut & Cranberry side salad



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2022)

Took a break from working on my new Maturing chamber for dinner with my friends. I pulled out some red snapper, he had some shrimp in the freezer that needed to be cooked, Gotta make room as summer fishing is right around the corner.

filleted the fish off the skin, squeezed lime juice over the meat and seasoned with Leblanc's Cajun seasoning. Pan sauteed the red snapper in olive oil and butter, remove to sheet pan in 250*F oven to keep warm. Made the scampi in the same pan. Added the garlic first to get some color on it, then Dusted the shrimp in seasoned flour to pan fry in the pan, added minced shallot, sliced mushrooms got some color on the onion, then deglazed with white wine, added fresh basil, fresh oregano, fresh parsley. Let that simmer while pasta boiled then seasoned with CBP and sea salt...

The plate:







The salad:






The wine:






I prefer red wines, but with most seafood a white pairs better. This was an exceptional Chardonnay wine. The entire meal was a symphony of flavor. The salty smokiness from the bacon in the green beans really danced with the acid from the scampi, and the fish simply seasoned was light yet savory. Excellent meal.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 30, 2022)

*Yum*,   I'll have to try Lablanc's seasoning.  Always looking for interesting cajun flavor.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> *Yum*,   I'll have to try Lablanc's seasoning.  Always looking for interesting cajun flavor.


It is my go to Cajun seasoning...light on the salt, medium on the heat, and the flavor is wonderful!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 30, 2022)

Great looking meal Keith, would love the snapper and the seasoning sounds good also.

David


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 30, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking meal Keith, would love the snapper and the seasoning sounds good also.
> 
> David


Thanks DRK!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 30, 2022)

Dang! Red snapper is a favorite here, just not always available. Looks very good all together. I’d belly up for sure. Nice work.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2022)

One fine well balanced meal Keith, nice work! Seems every area in the country has what is referred to as "red snapper", I know in CA it was always a favorite fish to bring home after a day on the Pacific coast, I like to fry the fillets in olive oil and butter. I drink cabernet with dinner, pairs with everything well enough for me, tho not my wife. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Dang! Red snapper is a favorite here, just not always available. Looks very good all together. I’d belly up for sure. Nice work.


Thanks SE! I look forward to catching so more!


sawhorseray said:


> One fine well balanced meal Keith, nice work! Seems every area in the country has what is referred to as "red snapper", I know in CA it was always a favorite fish to bring home after a day on the Pacific coast, I like to fry the fillets in olive oil and butter. I drink cabernet with dinner, pairs with everything well enough for me, tho not my wife. RAY


Thanks Ray! This is the Real red snapper...though there are many snapper fish that are red. Pan fried in olive oil and butter is one of my favorite ways to eat it too.


----------



## JLeonard (May 1, 2022)

Great looking meal! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2022)

Looks delicious!
Love Cajun, and always looking for new seasonings!
Will look the next trip to the store!
Al


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2022)

Looks delicious Keith!


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Love Cajun, and always looking for new seasonings!
> Will look the next trip to the store!
> Al


Thanks Al! I'm not sure how widely distributed that seasoning is. Be interesting to know if you can find it there.


Steve H said:


> Looks delicious Keith!


Thanks Steve! No charcuterie board...I had no time to pull out the slicer with my preoccupation building my new maturing chamber...


----------



## tx smoker (May 1, 2022)

WOW!! That whole meal looks and sounds amazing Keith. What a spectacular array of goodies compiled into what must have been one perfect meal. Extremely well done my friend.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That whole meal looks and sounds amazing Keith. What a spectacular array of goodies compiled into what must have been one perfect meal. Extremely well done my friend.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! It was a great meal!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 2, 2022)

Fish and shrimp, what's not to like? That plate looks fantastic...
Fish - The other white meat...lol...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2022)

Awesome!!
Nice Job, Inda!!
Not Surprising!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2022)

Very eye appealing meal Keith. I bet that tasted great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bauchjw (May 2, 2022)

Wow! Incredible meal! Man, looks like I’ll need reservations we’ll in advance! Great job!


----------

